# My plan



## Bongofury (Mar 24, 2015)

To Start the conversation off, I only think it's fair to tell my peeps, I have no idea what the hell I am doing. I am a living example of a neophyte. OK then, MY PLAN. 

1. I have 3 five gallon pots with a water collecting tray. I have a 2'X4'X5' tent. I bought that frog soil?? I have THC BOMB and AK 47 seeds. I am planning to put the Frog soil in the 5 gallon pots. Yes, the pot has drainage. I'll save the rest of thee seeds.

I plan on inserting my fore finger into the Frog soil and using slight pressure depress my fore finger into the soil about 1/2" or so. I am planning to then, drop 1 THC bomb seed into each of the 3 holes and cover with dirt.

OK then, now i'm gonna water these baby's. Not too much and not too little. I will now turn on the 8 T5 light bulbs to 20 hours a day. On a timer. I will keep the lights high for a few days then lower them to within 4" or so. 

Keep watering the seeds and no nutes for now.

How am I doing so far? I'm doing great ain't I? Am I?

nosobongofurysure


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2015)

start them in  smaller pots and transplant them to the big pots when the are a lot bigger.......... hard the keep the soil moisture right with a little plant in a big pot......... red solo cup will work fine.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2015)

forget the timer...... run the t5's 24/7.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Grower13. Am I thinking too small with only 3 plants? I could probably fit more in there. I just don't want to start too big the 1st grow.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> Thanks Grower13. Am I thinking too small with only 3 plants? I could probably fit more in there. I just don't want to start too big the 1st grow.


 

I'd go with more plants ands smaller pots.......... but with a 2x4 tent 3 to 5 plants even in 2 gallon pots is getting crowded......... also you only have 5 foot of height to work with your light is gonna take up 18 or more inches of that......... and a 5 gallon pot is 18 inches tall.......... you got 2 feet left for plant.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 24, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> I'd go with more plants ands smaller pots.......... but with a 2x4 tent 3 to 5 plants even in 2 gallon pots is getting crowded.



Thanks again Groer13. I'm taking your advice man. Thanks :headbang2:


----------



## MR1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Everything Grower13 said.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2015)

You're in good hands with G13. The only thing i would add is to water the pots thoroughly before you plant your seeds not after.  I second the 24/7 light schedule.  Green mojo for the grow BOF... Freaky avatar you got there, i mean that in the nicest way.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2015)

Is your t5 light 4ft long........ if it is........ have you made sure it will fit in your tent........ I'm thinking an 8 bulb is more than 2ft wide.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 24, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> You're in good hands with G13. The only thing i would add is to water the pots thoroughly before you plant your seeds not after.  I second the 24/7 light schedule.  Green mojo for the grow BOF... Freaky avatar you got there, i mean that in the nicest way.



Thanks Rosebud :farm:


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 24, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> Is your t5 light 4ft long........ if it is........ have you made sure it will fit in your tent.



Its actually a little smaller than 2' and 4'. I'm sure it will fit.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> Its actually a little smaller than 2' and 4'. I'm sure it will fit.


 

that's good........    my 8 blub t5 is 26 inches wide


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 24, 2015)

They are actually 47" long by 22 1/2" wide. I just checked. Had me thinking for a minute. I have the lights, not the tent yet.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> They are actually 47" long by 22 1/2" wide. I just checked. Had me thinking for a minute. I have the lights, not the tent yet.


 
that may be a good thing....... 


what kind of light are you planning to flower your plants with?
what nutrients are you planning on using?
are you going to try cloning?


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 24, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> that may be a good thing.......
> 
> 
> what kind of light are you planning to flower your plants with?
> ...



Yield Lab 600w HPS Air Cool Hood Reflector Digital Grow Light Kit for the flowering.

Nutes? I have no idea yet. I try and learn a little with each step of the game. Please tell me.

Clone? I probably will.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2015)

are you legal?

600 watt hps is good and your t5 is good...........


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2015)

I recommend you start with these nutrients......... General Hydroponics........ use either the Flora Series http://generalhydroponics.com/site/index.php/products/nutrients/flora_series/

or the FloraDuo  series   http://generalhydroponics.com/site/index.php/products/nutrients/floraduo/

I use the flora series
 and order their cal/mag to........ mj needs the cal/mag


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 24, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> I recommend you start with these nutrients......... General Hydroponics........ use either the Flora Series http://generalhydroponics.com/site/index.php/products/nutrients/flora_series/
> 
> or the FloraDuo  series   http://generalhydroponics.com/site/index.php/products/nutrients/floraduo/
> 
> ...



Thanks Grower13. What did you mean by legal?


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2015)

can you grow pot legally?    I can't........ knowing helps.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 24, 2015)

Absolutely not. Why does it help?


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> Absolutely not. Why does it help?


 

you have to be stealth......... do you have a plan to control odor?


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 24, 2015)

6" inline fan with a 6" X 20" long filter combo.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> 6" inline fan with a 6" X 20" long filter combo.


 
good...... you going to put the canister in the tent?
will the air be exhausted back into the room?

are you going to have a tent for flower and a tent for veg.......  can't do clones without a separate place to veg.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes, the filter will be in the tent.

I will exhaust into the attic space.

fresh air from AC in the room from lower vents in the tent.

yes I will purchase another tent after the 1st grow. This time I will change lights over in the same tent. I'll clone later.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 25, 2015)

Does the weed get more potent after each cloning?


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 25, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> Does the weed get more potent after each cloning?


 

Only because you get better working with it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2015)

A Clone is just that,,,a clone,,,,it only gets HEALTHIER if it is taken better care of then the privious Clone.
I Cloned from Clones many times with the same exact result.Only change is what you do to it.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 25, 2015)

Bongo your going to need a duct exhaust fan......... the inline fan is not going to get it done. It will not move enough air to scrub the odor and cool the light.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 25, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> Bongo your going to need a duct exhaust fan......... the inline fan is not going to get it done. It will not move enough air to scrub the odor and cool the light.



I'm not sure what you mean. Duct fan in the attic?


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 25, 2015)

I plan on a rotating blade fan in the tent too.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 25, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. Duct fan in the attic?


 

that's where I keep mine......... I cut a hole in ceiling of closet and ran duct into attic and mounted exhaust fan to beam in attic.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 25, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> that's where I keep mine......... I cut a hole in ceiling of closet and ran duct into attic and mounted exhaust fan to beam in attic.



My attic has vented soffit and ridge vent. Any air from the tent exhaust should flow naturally. Am I not understanding?


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 25, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> My attic has vented soffit and ridge vent. Any air from the tent exhaust should flow naturally.


 
yep that's the way mine does........... I lay the carbon filter on a shelf up in top of closet......... run flexible 6 inch duct tubing to my light and through the light and through more 6 inch  flexible duct out through the ceiling to my duct exhaust fan........... I did have to add some sheet metal tubing to make the turns.......... I did it so my because my flexible tubing would collapse and restrict air flow.    I'll post some pics in a few days


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2015)

I really don't think you need to get this far ahead of yourself.  You seem to have a good basic plan for flowering that will work just fine and all the details of the flowering tent can be taken care of while these are vegging.  I would get the 2 x 4 tent set up with the inline fan you have and no filter and make sure that is dialed in. 

Germinate in something small.  A lot us start in Solo cups (kegger cups), then transplant to 1 gal containers and then later to their final home, usually 3-5 gallons, but it can differ.  If you do not have fem seeds, you are going to want to start at least twice as many plants as you want as you will have to weed out the males.  It looks like 
THC Bomb is an indica dominant that stays small, so you would probably be fine with 4 mature plants in that space.  

You will probably only want to turn on part of the lights while they are tiny babies as they do not need a lot of light at first.

I am partial to GH nutrients, also.  I have never used the Flora Duo, but Grower13's recommendation means that it is good, too.  I also use their Ca-Mg and their pH up and down.  You may however want to look into organics.  There are many good organic nutrients on the market for those that cannot or do not want to make their own super soils, composts, and teas.  

It sound like you have done your homework and have a good understanding of what you need for a proper grow room setup.  Grower13 has given you great advise.  So, it may be time to get those seeds germinating and get you on the road to smoking your own great bud!  THC Bomb sounds like a great strain.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 25, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> yep that's the way mine does........... I lay the carbon filter on a shelf up in top of closet......... run flexible 6 inch duct tubing to my light and through the light and through more 6 inch  flexible duct out through the ceiling to my duct exhaust fan........... I did have to add some sheet metal tubing to make the turns.......... I did it so my because my flexible tubing would collapse and restrict air flow.    I'll post some pics in a few days



OK Grower13. I would appreciate the pics. I am still awaiting on the arrival of my tent. Should be here in a few days. 
:smoke1:


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 25, 2015)

mix in some extra perlite to your soil and only fill the cup up about 3/5 of the way up........ that'll leave you room to fill in more dirt if your small plant gets a little to tall to start with.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 25, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I really don't think you need to get this far ahead of yourself.  You seem to have a good basic plan for flowering that will work just fine and all the details of the flowering tent can be taken care of while these are vegging.  I would get the 2 x 4 tent set up with the inline fan you have and no filter and make sure that is dialed in.
> 
> Germinate in something small.  A lot us start in Solo cups (kegger cups), then transplant to 1 gal containers and then later to their final home, usually 3-5 gallons, but it can differ.  If you do not have fem seeds, you are going to want to start at least twice as many plants as you want as you will have to weed out the males.  It looks like
> THC Bomb is an indica dominant that stays small, so you would probably be fine with 4 mature plants in that space.
> ...



Thanks Hemp Goddess. I can't wait to receive my seeds and tent. I'll post when I'm ready to start. :ccc:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 25, 2015)

He should be buying a 6 in centrifugal fan grower13. I hooked him up with links from Amazon for his light kit and fan filter combo. He Should have the correct equipment as long as he purchased what I linked to him!


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 26, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> He should be buying a 6 in centrifugal fan grower13. I hooked him up with links from Amazon for his light kit and fan filter combo. He Should have the correct equipment as long as he purchased what I linked to him!



I did take your advise HighBrixMMJ.  After all the reading and learning I have decided to use the tent exclusively for vegging in another room.

I will either buy another tent or build a wood structure and paint it flat white on the inside for the flowering room. All I will need is another filter fan combo. This way when all my items arrive I can start the seeds and veg while I work on the flowering room.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> I did take your advise HighBrixMMJ.  After all the reading and learning I have decided to use the tent exclusively for vegging in another room.
> 
> I will either buy another tent or build a wood structure and paint it flat white on the inside for the flowering room. All I will need is another filter fan combo. This way when all my items arrive I can start the seeds and veg while I work on the flowering room.


 
:headbang2::headbang2:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds like a great idea brother! I like the idea of framing up walls and putting panda film up all around it black side out and white side in! I seen Jorge Cervantes build a room like that once!


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 26, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Sounds like a great idea brother! I like the idea of framing up walls and putting panda film up all around it black side out and white side in! I seen Jorge Cervantes build a room like that once!



What is wrong with painting flat white? The flowering booth is 80% complete.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 27, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> What is wrong with painting flat white? The flowering booth is 80% complete.


 
Nothing at all wrong with flat white paint.  In fact that is my personal choice for the walls--it is inexpensive, cleans well, and is available everywhere..  

I believe though that HighBrix is talking about making the walls out of Panda film, much like a tent.  I like rigid walls that you can connect things to.  But if you are really on a budget and cannot make a space with wood or drywall walls, you can make a "tent" just with framing and Panda film.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 27, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Nothing at all wrong with flat white paint.  In fact that is my personal choice for the walls--it is inexpensive, cleans well, and is available everywhere..
> 
> I believe though that HighBrix is talking about making the walls out of Panda film, much like a tent.  I like rigid walls that you can connect things to.  But if you are really on a budget and cannot make a space with wood or drywall walls, you can make a "tent" just with framing and Panda film.



I have the new grow area 80% complete and I already bought the white paint.
Made the area out of wood. 

I was wondering what to use for a door. I was thinking some type of fabric and install velcro around the perimeter. Any thoughts? It is in a tight space so no hinges. Zippers maybe.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 28, 2015)

I like the fabric idea better Than the zippers, as the zippers leak light. If you do choose zippers, you would have to sew a flap onto it to cover them and keep the light out!


----------



## Kraven (Mar 28, 2015)

Just poking my head in, looks like the pro's got it covered  GL on your grow and the greenest mojo :aok:


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks peeps. The new flowering area is built and 1 coat of flat ultra bright white paint is gleaming. Now I am going to caulk ( with white paintable caulk of course), all the areas on the inside where odor or light could escape and then another coat of paint after the caulking cures up a bit. 

Newbie question but why is it so important to not let light escape? Stealth?

The tent arrived today But still no seeds after 10 days:cry:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2015)

No,,you dont want light to GET IN THE TENT during thr 12hr lights out during flower. It can cause your girls to grow balls.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 28, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> No,,you dont want light to GET IN THE TENT during thr 12hr lights out during flower. It can cause your girls to grow balls.




OOHHH I see now.


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 7, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> No,,you dont want light to GET IN THE TENT during thr 12hr lights out during flower. It can cause your *girls to grow balls*.



Nobody likes that


----------

